# Newbie in Glasgow



## ymca1980 (May 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Hello to all on the board. I am new to the board (and to the whole process!) and I was hoping for some advice/ opinions/ education....

I should say a little bit about me first and introduce myself.....

I have been attending the GP intermittently for the past 18 months since coming off the BCP in late 2010. In this time, my periods have never returned. I had normal periods (or break through bleeds) while I was on the BCP. I was on the BCP for approx 10 years, and had normal periods prior to this as far as I can remember.

I was also diagnosed in 2011 with Common Variable Immunodeficiency (CVID), which means I have to go for IVIG infusions every 3 weeks as my body does not produce some antibodies. Before this I had various infections and illnesses (fairly often), and I have had a recurring lung infection/ inflammation since starting the IVIG. I am currently on Azithromycin 500mg (antibiotic) 3 times per week too.

Earlier this year I went to see the Endocrinologist at BMI Ross Hall Hospital via private heath insurance, and he could find no reason for the amenorrhea (blood tests/ MRI of hypothalmus etc). The Immunologist also cannot pinpoint any reason. Eventually after 12 months of no periods and no joy at Endocrinology/ Immunology, my GP referred me to the Assisted Conception Clinic at the Royal Infirmary, Glasgow. I was somewhat surprised as my DH and I are not actively TTC at the moment (although it is our wish in the next year or so).

I really wanted to ask people on here opinions as this is all very new to me. As my primary concern at the moment is to identify and address whatever issue is causing the amenorrhea, should I really be seeing a gynaecologist? Or will whatever investigations/ tests they carry out at RI help to identify what the problem might be? Can anyone tell me what tests they are likely to do?

I was a bit puzzled and distressed when I received the initial appointment. Distressed because I feel as if I am not really getting to the root of my primary concerns. I feel there must be something wrong for my periods to have stopped, my body has a menstrual cycle for a reason and I need to find out what has caused this.

There was alot of info on IVF etc with the appointment letter and I feel like we have jumped a few steps! My husband has to attend RI to "provide a sample" on Thursday - which I have least got a bit of pleasure out of winding him up about!  

I hope someone can give me some advice/ guidance. I'm sorry as this is such a long post - and maybe I have posted in the wrong place - but maybe someone can point me in the right direction? I see there is an Immune issue thread, but this seems more for Autoimmune problems....

Hello everyone - and thanks in advance!


----------



## wanderer (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello ymca1980

Welcome. I'm not able to give you much advice as to where best to post.....I only joined the FF today and am still a bit bamboozled about it all.  
I'm about to start my very first IVF cycle at GCRM in Glasgow due to unexplained infertility.  I have joined the GCRM Glasgow thread.  By the way, not sure what age you are, but I do know that you need to be referred by your GP to the ACU before you're 38 to be eligible for funded treatment on the NHS.  I found this out to my cost after I was 38.  

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will come and give you a steer, but in the meantime nice to chat and hope you get some answers. 

Good luck

W x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome ymca

It might be useful to post on the investigations/immune section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 there is lots of information there and if you give agate a shout she might be able to help you out.

Good Luck

Tracy


----------

